# My home aquariums - In-situ



## George Farmer (1 Mar 2017)

Hi all,

I wasn't sure where best to post these. I spend a fair bit of effort and time on these photos though, so here we are...

Aquascaper 300, 600 and 1200.




Aquascaper 300 Cube by George Farmer, on Flickr



Aquascaper 600 by George Farmer, on Flickr

Aquascaper 300 Cube by George Farmer, on Flickr



Aquascaper 1200 by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## Ryan Thang To (1 Mar 2017)

Wow!!! Your own little gallery


----------



## gareth777 (3 Mar 2017)

Who needs a tv 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## tadabis (4 Mar 2017)

Impressive! Very nice work!


----------



## John S (4 Mar 2017)

They all look fantastic. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## George Farmer (6 Mar 2017)

Thanks guys. 

Just set up another Nature Aquarium and will be setting up a nano reef too!


----------



## imak (6 Mar 2017)

Nice, please post lots of tips for the nano reef


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Mar 2017)

George Farmer said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Just set up another Nature Aquarium and will be setting up a nano reef too!


Looking forward to your nano reef. Please make step by step guide


----------



## Gill (9 Mar 2017)

George Farmer said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Just set up another Nature Aquarium and will be setting up a nano reef too!



Ooooh another macro algae scape ??


----------



## Ericson Sy (12 Mar 2017)

What is the light youve used in the biggest tank? And is it enough for the plants or do you add more?


----------



## tadabis (12 Mar 2017)

Ericson Sy said:


> What is the light youve used in the biggest tank? And is it enough for the plants or do you add more?


That is Kessil A360WE tuna sun and its more than enough  I think George said on his journal he ran them on 50% intensity.


----------



## Ericson Sy (13 Mar 2017)

tadabis said:


> That is Kessil A360WE tuna sun and its more than enough  I think George said on his journal he ran them on 50% intensity.


Thanks!


----------



## Deano3 (13 Mar 2017)

Wow stunning tanks wish i had a view like that, thoroughly enjoying your you tube channel at the minute very informative keep it up

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

